# Snail problems in Florida



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/14/us-usa-florida-snails-idUSBRE93D05620130414

*Florida battles slimy invasion by giant snails*



> South Florida is fighting a growing infestation of one of the world's most destructive invasive species: the giant African land snail, which can grow as big as a rat and gnaw through stucco and plaster.
> 
> More than 1,000 of the mollusks are being caught each week in Miami-Dade and 117,000 in total since the first snail was spotted by a homeowner in September 2011, said Denise Feiber, a spokeswoman for the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services.
> 
> ...


If you see these kinds of snails, make sure that you take care of them quickly.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The French would know what to do. Pass the garlic butter.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That snail in the first picture must have gotten one of the fingers, there are only 3 left.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw that, man eating snails! Or maybe that is Mickey Mouse in Orlando.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cnsper said:


> That snail in the first picture must have gotten one of the fingers, there are only 3 left.


They just live a little too close to the Power Plant!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Protein..................


----------

